# Angeln in Frankreich



## exo-tobi (14. Mai 2008)

Hi^^
Ich hab die 68er Karte von Frankreich und will mal endlich wieder was fangen.Wer weiß wo ich im umkreis von mulhouse angeln gehen kann und man auch gut fängt.Und wie angelt man da am bessten?

Freu mich schon auf eure Antworten:m
mfg
Tobi#6


----------



## dynamomatze (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

hallo tobi
ich hab auch die 68 er karte von frankreich war dieses jahr erst zwei mal und mehr alls paar zwergwelse ging da noch nichts#q auch die franzosen haben noch nich viel gefangen ich glaub es ist einfach noch zu kalt|kopfkrat für fette karpfen aber wenn du wissen wilst wo ich hin geh meld dich einfach


----------



## dynamomatze (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

hallo
wer kann mir sagen wo und womit ich in der gegend von mulhouse gute chancen auf Wels und große Karpfen hab;+;+
war dieses jahr zwei mal in der nähe von dannemarie und außer zwergwels ging da gar nix#q 
ich hoffe rs kann mir jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## Cerebellum (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre im Juni nach Frankreich. Was brauche ich um in Frankreich zu Angeln? muß ich einen Schein kaufen? auch für´s Meer?
Antwort wäre nett

Klaus


----------



## myers (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*



Cerebellum schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich fahre im Juni nach Frankreich. Was brauche ich um in Frankreich zu Angeln? muß ich einen Schein kaufen? auch für´s Meer?
> Antwort wäre nett
> Klaus




Für's Meer brauchst Du rein gar nix bezahlen.

In Frankreich brauchst Du noch nicht mal nen Fischereischein...

Für Fließgewässer/Seen musst Du Dir allerdings nen  Erlaubnisschein kaufen. Kriegt man meist im Tabakladen, mindestens im Angelshop oder auf der Mairie (Amt). Frage/schaue nach wo genau Du damit angeln darfst.


----------



## Kostja713 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Wer hat in Dannemarie angeln?


----------



## PVS (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Hallo Leute, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit angeln an der Saone. Genau gesagt Region 21. Auf was angelt man da  am besten? Wo kann man auch Nachts angeln.


----------



## mok (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Salut,
an der Saône kannst du alles mögliche an (Raub-)Fischen fangen, vom Waller, Hecht, Zander bis zum black-bass (Forellenbarsch). Karpfen gibt es in großen Mengen. Der einzige Fisch, den du nicht findest, ist die Forelle, da die Saône ein Gewässer der 2.catégorie ist und Forellen nur in 1.catégorie-Gewässern vorkommen.
Angelzeiten sind von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang, Toleranzgrenze eine halbe Stunde. Wenn Fischverzehr geplant, dann unbedingt die « no-kill-Bereiche beachten (bei Kartenkauf in den Regeln aufgeführt als « parcours no-kill ») Nachtangeln geht nur auf Karpfen und nur an folgenden Stellen




LA SAONE (de l'amont vers l'aval)  


*- Saône à Lamarche sur Saône / La Gaule Lamarchoise *
Lot  n° 10 - de l'amont du pont de la route de Vielverge des PK. 245.500 à 247.000 en rive gauche.  

*- Saône à Labergement les Auxonne / l'Ablette de Labergement *
Lot  n° 19 en partie - depuis 10 mètres en aval du ponton pour handicapés jusqu'à l'arrivée en Saône du chemin rural du chemin de la Pièce Rouge, soit 800m environ, en rive gauche uniquement. 
*
- Saône à Laperrière sur Saône et SAINT SYMPHORIEN / La Gaule de Belle Défense  
*Lot  n° 23 en partie - du PK. 217 au PK. 218.800 en rive gauche uniquement.  
*- Saône à auxonne / La Gaule Auxonnaise et Athéenne* 
Lot n° 15 en partie - entre les PK. 236 et 234.230 (au droit du château d’eau au nord d’Auxonne), rive gauche uniquement.  
*- Saône à LABRUYERE SUR SAONE ET LECHATELET / L'Arc-en-Ciel de Nuits Saint Georges *
Lot  n° 32 - sur les deux rives - entre les PK. 194 et 196.500.  
*- Saône à LABRUYERE SUR SAONE ET GLANON / L'Arc-en-Ciel de Nuits Saint Georges *
Lot  n° 33 - sur les deux rives - entre les PK. 194 et 192.  
*- Saône à TRUGNY / La Loutre de Seurre *
Lot n° 37 en partie - de l’ancien bief de l’écluse de Trugny en amont, jusqu’à 1100 mètres en aval, rive gauche uniquement. 


  Auf den Links kannst du dir das für dich in Frage kommende Gewässer aussuchen und hast dann Info's darüber, auf französisch naturellement;+
kann dir auch das von dir ausgewählte übersetzen.

Karten gibts hier :
http://www.cartedepeche.fr/

bonne pêche#:


----------



## PVS (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

:vikanke:vik:


----------

